# Electronic Brake Control module



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

whacky said:


> I took my 2013 cruze into dealer because the check engine light came on and the codes were read at Autozone as P0106, P0171 and P1101. On the way to the dealer the stabilitrac light came on as I pulled in. The dealer diagnosed it has a camshaft cover leak and coolent leak (both covered by powertrain warrenty) Then they said the stabilitrac light was on because the Electronic Brake Control module was not communicating (siting code U0100) and told me it would cost over $700.00 to fix that. Does this sound feasilble and wouldn't the ABS light come on if that was the problem? I am thinking of taking it to another mechanic to fix that problem. Also the diagnostic cost is $130.00, shouldn't that be covered if the problem had to do with the powertrain under warranty or will they charge me for that since they claim to have found this additional issue.
> ?


I'm not sure how the brake control module assimilates with the abs system, I w I understand imagine brake light at least to come on, but I'd you didn't cause the brake to size up, briefly, or a similar abs trigger, I can't imagine the abs light to come on for that.

I had a similar part, "abs control unit" go in my buddies Buick verano, granted different cars, however no abs li g ht, a brake light came on though.

Considering the diagnosed the stabilitrac light and found someone not covered through power train they'd charge you a diagnostic fee

I would Def finely get a second opinion, maybe don't drive the car with a brake related issues though, and I wouldn't bring it to a speedee or meida's lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't remember if the stabilitrac light comes on with the PCV cover problem or not. There's a bunch of lights that seem unrelated that will come on with most any engine problem.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Symptom for camshaft cover problems is reading less than 19"/Hg by connecting a vacuum gauge to the dipstick, leak someplace in the PCV control system.

This is what the shop manual states about receiving a U0100 code all by itself.

"
*Diagnostic Aids* 




Sometimes, while diagnosing a specific customer concern or after a repair, you may notice a history U-code present. However, there is no associated "current" or "active" status. Loss-of- communication U-codes such as these can set for a variety of reasons. Many times, they are transparent to the vehicle operator and technician, and/or have no associated symptoms. Eventually, they will erase themselves automatically after a number of fault-free ignition cycles. This condition would most likely be attributed to one of these scenarios:
A control module on the data communication circuit was disconnected while the communication circuit is awake.
Power to one or more control modules was interrupted during diagnosis.
*A low battery condition was present, so some control modules stop communicating when battery voltage drops below a certain threshold. *
Battery power was restored to the vehicle and control modules on the communication circuit did not all re-initialize at the same time.
If a loss-of-communication U-code appears in history for no apparent reason, it is most likely associated with one of the scenarios above. These are all temporary conditions and should never be interpreted as an intermittent fault, causing you to replace a part.
A control module may have a U-code stored in history that does not require any repairs. Issues with late or corrupted messages between control modules can be temporary with no apparent symptom or complaint; this does not mean the control module is faulty. Do not replace a control module based only on a history U-code.
Do not replace a control module reporting a U-code. The U-code identifies which control module needs to be diagnosed for a communication issue.
Communication may be available between the BCM and the scan tool with either the low or high speed GMLAN serial data system inoperative. This condition is due to the BCM using both the low and high speed GMLAN systems.
Use Data Link References See: Powertrain Management\Computers and Control Systems\Information Bus\Testing and Inspection\Initial Inspection and Diagnostic Overview to determine if the control module uses high or low speed GMLAN serial data communications.
Some control modules may not have internal protection for specific control circuits and may open a B+ or ignition fuse. If a fuse is open and the B+ or ignition circuit is not shorted to ground, ensure none of the control circuits are shorted to ground before replacing the control module.
Some intermittent communication concerns may be caused by fretting corrosion on the serial data circuit terminals. Inspect all connectors at the control module that set the communication DTC, the control module that the communication DTC was set against, and any inline harness connectors between the two control modules. Do not replace a control module based only on fretting corrosion. Refer to bulletin 09-06-03-004 for assistance with the diagnosis and repair of this condition.
This diagnostic can be used for any control module that is not communicating, regardless of the type of serial data circuit it is connected to, providing the vehicle is equipped with the control module."


Switched on the blower at high speed, 20 amp load, engine off, measured 2.1 voltage drop across the terminal of the battery and at the ground point. Problem was within the negative battery terminal itself, corroded bare copper wire crimped inside of that terminal. But could at other places as well, other problem I found was the ignition relay contacts were dirty.

I soldered that negative terminal battery terminal after cleaning it, cleaned the contacts on the ignition relay, but later replaced it with a Panasonic, all kinds of code problems went away.

Telling you 700 bucks to replace that Electronic Brake Control module contradicts the shop manual. Positive battery terminal was okay, but same bare copper wire crimped, also soldered that just in case.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I don't remember if the stabilitrac light comes on with the PCV cover problem or not. There's a bunch of lights that seem unrelated that will come on with most any engine problem.


Yes. Those codes are indicative of a failed valve cover. Stabilitrack and traction control are disabled as a result.


----------

